# Don't know if anyone's seen this yet, but it made me LOL!



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

Thought of having the Invites this year read: No Skeletons in our Family Closet......they are all out ready to party (or some such wording).


----------



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

I was going to say, at least they're all out in the open!


----------

